# Fly in Advertisements showing up



## bbally (Jan 11, 2011)

The last couple days a large "cover the browser" type fly in advertisement comes up over the screen when coming into SMF.

Kind of a pain as on the laptop the place to close it is off the screen.

Is this a malware thing?  A virus thing?

The huddler platform seems to be going backwards to me?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 11, 2011)

It's not malware but it is annoying. I saw it yesterday and have emailed Huddler already so they can get with the ad network and get it pulled from the lineup.Fortunately, it seems to have a cookie that only allows it to show once for every visitor as long as your browser is handling the cookies correctly. This is purely assumption but I tried for more than an hour to get it to come up again for me and it never did. Still not seeing it this morning either.I had my wife try it on her laptop and it once again showed up immediately but once she closed out of it, it would not show up again.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 11, 2011)

I usually stay logged in all day and a few time if i "refresh" it will pop up again... I figured you were making some money off of them so i just went with it LOL!!!!

 


TulsaJeff said:


> It's not malware but it is annoying. I saw it yesterday and have emailed Huddler already so they can get with the ad network and get it pulled from the lineup. Fortunately, it seems to have a cookie that only allows it to show once for every visitor as long as your browser is handling the cookies correctly. This is purely assumption but I tried for more than an hour to get it to come up again for me and it never did. Still not seeing it this morning either. I had my wife try it on her laptop and it once again showed up immediately but once she closed out of it, it would not show up again.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 11, 2011)

Yea it always comes up the first time I log on but when I close it the add doesn't come back.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 11, 2011)

Just one more thing..  the ads are inevitable and not going away however, it does mean that myself and Huddler have to stay on our proverbial toes to make sure that all of the ads are as relevant as possible and are performing as they should.

We shut down an ad network a few months back due to some uncouth behavior and we will do that again if necessary so try to understand that the ads are necessary for what I am trying to do her but that I also promise to give them my full attention if they are behaving in a way that is not correct.

I appreciate the heads up on anything that you feel is "outside of the lines" in our advertising efforts.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 11, 2011)

Its all good with me... they haven't hindered my time on the forum or stopped me from posting and browsing... Not that my opinion is the end all be all or anything LOL!
 


TulsaJeff said:


> Just one more thing..  the ads are inevitable and not going away however, it does mean that myself and Huddler have to stay on our proverbial toes to make sure that all of the ads are as relevant as possible and are performing as they should.
> 
> We shut down an ad network a few months back due to some uncouth behavior and we will do that again if necessary so try to understand that the ads are necessary for what I am trying to do her but that I also promise to give them my full attention if they are behaving in a way that is not correct.
> 
> I appreciate the heads up on anything that you feel is "outside of the lines" in our advertising efforts.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 11, 2011)

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> I usually stay logged in all day and a few time if i "refresh" it will pop up again... I figured you were making some money off of them so i just went with it LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do make a little $$ from the ads but I'm not interested in being that annoying just to get folks to click on the them. If something interests you, click on it. If it doesn't then it should just stay in it's own corner and mind it's own business.

My wife says I'm annoying but then that's an entirely different story for another day


----------



## abigail4476 (Jan 11, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> We do make a little $$ from the ads but I'm not interested in being that annoying just to get folks to click on the them. If something interests you, click on it. If it doesn't then it should just stay in it's own corner and mind it's own business.
> 
> *My wife says I'm annoying but then that's an entirely different story for another day*


Why another day?  Why not share it right now?  By all means....


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 11, 2011)

Abigail4476 said:


> TulsaJeff said:
> 
> 
> > We do make a little $$ from the ads but I'm not interested in being that annoying just to get folks to click on the them. If something interests you, click on it. If it doesn't then it should just stay in it's own corner and mind it's own business.
> ...


Alright, who let her out of her cage!!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL!!!!! Its like our parents are quarreling LOL!!!!!!!!!

I hope we get a QView of Jeff sleeping on the couch 2night!

 


Abigail4476 said:


> TulsaJeff said:
> 
> 
> > We do make a little $$ from the ads but I'm not interested in being that annoying just to get folks to click on the them. If something interests you, click on it. If it doesn't then it should just stay in it's own corner and mind it's own business.
> ...







TulsaJeff said:


> Abigail4476 said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaJeff said:
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2011)

Abigail4476 said:


> TulsaJeff said:
> 
> 
> > We do make a little $$ from the ads but I'm not interested in being that annoying just to get folks to click on the them. If something interests you, click on it. If it doesn't then it should just stay in it's own corner and mind it's own business.
> ...




Hmmm, Does this mean Jeff has to stay in his corner, like a good little ad?

I have not seen "The Fly" as of yet, except on TV with Vincent Price, and once with Jeff Goldblum. I preferred the older one with Vincent Price.

Thanks for staying on top of things Jeff!

Bear


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 11, 2011)

It is only happening to me when I log on and its not every time. Maybe one in five. I have no problem with ads at all, business is business and we wouldn't have this place if you couldn't make a few bucks. Pop ups however are out of bounds and I'm glad you are working on the problem.
 


TulsaJeff said:


> It's not malware but it is annoying. I saw it yesterday and have emailed Huddler already so they can get with the ad network and get it pulled from the lineup. Fortunately, it seems to have a cookie that only allows it to show once for every visitor as long as your browser is handling the cookies correctly. This is purely assumption but I tried for more than an hour to get it to come up again for me and it never did. Still not seeing it this morning either. I had my wife try it on her laptop and it once again showed up immediately but once she closed out of it, it would not show up again.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hang on there guys and girls I'm popping the pocorn now. I want to have a front row seat for this. Hang on it's almost done popping........................................................................................................ok it's done Ready..........Set...................GO ........................................well


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've not seen it.  Perhaps that is because of the way I get here.  I once saved a shortcut to the "Electric Smoker Forum" onto my desktop, and now to get here I double click on that.  It opens the forum and I am logged in.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 11, 2011)

Jeff,

When I first log on the ad to the right of the SMF logo is for dating Thai or Asian girls or is an ad in French then it will change to this:




Viking Grill Covers Old Viking Grill or New. We've got you covered. Free Viking BBQ Sauce!  allVikingParts.com





Taweechai Panich/Charcoal Mangrove,BBQ,Coconut charcoal etc.. ไม้โกงกาง,อัดแท่งTel:+66-86-6007815  www.taweechaipanich.com





Wireless Temp Sensors Wireless & Batteryless Measurement. Surface Acoustic Wave Technology.  www.transense.co


doesn't really bother me, just thought you might want to know what is happening on your site outside of the States.

Gene


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds like you get the cool ads Gene, I never see Asian girls...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


JustPassingThru said:


> Jeff,
> 
> When I first log on the ad to the right of the SMF logo is for dating Thai or Asian girls or is an ad in French then it will change to this:
> 
> ...


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 11, 2011)

Steve,

Come to Tahiti, the Polynesians migrated from Malaysia and the the Chinese came here to escape Communism, my wife's grandfather was Chinese and her mother is Polynesian, I don't need the ads, I'm married to one!  LOL

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2011)

Whoa! Asian girls! I missed that!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thats what I'm sayin! And here Gene is in Tahiti surrounded by beautiful women and he gets to see the cool ads on SMF and I get dishwashing detergent ads.
 


SmokinAl said:


> Whoa! Asian girls! I missed that!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 11, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Sounds like you get the cool ads Gene, I never see Asian girls...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







JustPassingThru said:


> Jeff,
> 
> When I first log on the ad to the right of the SMF logo is for dating Thai or Asian girls or is an ad in French then it will change to this:
> 
> ...




That is certainly interesting.. I don't know what drives the ads exactly as far as the intelligence that makes them pull the relevant stuff. Most of what you see should be related to the site content but then that does not mean that we won't see ads for Ford or even dish washing soap once in a while. Maybe it gets better over time. It makes sense for them to show us the stuff we are interested in so the ads will get clicked. Not sure about you guys, but I don't click on ads for Dove hand soap.. I would click an Ad for a man toy of some sort even if it was not relative to our immediate site content if it caught my attention and looked interesting enough. (and no, I am not referring to Asian girls!)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 11, 2011)

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> LOL!!!!! Its like our parents are quarreling LOL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope we get a QView of Jeff sleeping on the couch 2night!


Steve, it wouldn't be the first time or the last.. I once told her that I preferred the couch. I'm still counting stars over that one


----------



## abigail4476 (Jan 11, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> Smokin Relaxin Steve said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!!! Its like our parents are quarreling LOL!!!!!!!!!
> ...









Couch...bed...shed...doesn't matter; either way, I always know where you sleep, and _I'm_ the resident insomniac.


----------



## mudduck (Jan 11, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Thats what I'm sayin! And here Gene is in Tahiti surrounded by beautiful women and he gets to see the cool ads on SMF and I get dishwashing detergent ads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ant asian girls a man toy LOL


----------



## mudduck (Jan 11, 2011)

Abigail4476 said:


> TulsaJeff said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin Relaxin Steve said:
> ...


careful the kids or watching


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL You guys are tooooo funny....

Jef you sound linke you have a forum related issue







 


TulsaJeff said:


> Smokin Relaxin Steve said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!!! Its like our parents are quarreling LOL!!!!!!!!!
> ...







Abigail4476 said:


> TulsaJeff said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin Relaxin Steve said:
> ...


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 11, 2011)

This is cool, in the ads by google just under the log in box:



Ask a Doctor Online Now
9 Doctors Are Online. Ask a Question, Get an Answer ASAP.

Health.JustAnswer.com




Ultrasound Consultancy
Measurement and optimistion of ultrasound transducers

www.acoustics.co.uk




Feto-maternal hemorrhage
Detection of fetal red blood cells by flow cytometry.

www.iqproducts.nl




Pig Pregnancy Checker
High quality doppler pregnancy checking equipment for pigs

shop.thepigsite.com


Pig Pregnancy Checker, ummmmm,  that could be smoke related.

Gene


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry 'bout that, double post.

















Gene


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2011)

I keep getting pop up ads for a TV show. This is happening on both my home and work PC adn it is really annoying. My work PC usually blocks this stuff but this is getting thru and it is happening about 1 in 5 posts I open   

Smokinsteve027 you really need to be careful - you have a pregnant woman in the house and you should sleep with one eye open at all time under normal circumstances. If Amanda sees this thread you might want to find couch space


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 11, 2011)

FYI, AdBlock Plus kills the ads even if you are not a Premier Member...


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 11, 2011)

I told ya Gary thats why we are gettin this all documented now in case you have to come testify in NC. I can see this becoming a lifetime movie, "The Barbeque Forum Murder". Maybe after the movie is made it will have its very own internet pop up ad.
 


Scarbelly said:


> I keep getting pop up ads for a TV show. This is happening on both my home and work PC adn it is really annoying. My work PC usually blocks this stuff but this is getting thru and it is happening about 1 in 5 posts I open
> 
> Smokinsteve027 you really need to be careful - you have a pregnant woman in the house and you should sleep with one eye open at all time under normal circumstances. If Amanda sees this thread you might want to find couch space


----------

